# Q7 Towing Capacity



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

I've looked everywhere and don't see the towing capacity for the Q7.
Anyone know what it is?


----------



## alex911s (Mar 20, 2006)

*Re: Q7 Towing Capacity (bravocharlie)*

I read 5500lbs base and an option for 6600lb towing..


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Q7 Towing Capacity (alex911s)*

Thanks.
I wonder why there is a difference between the Q7 and the Touareg?


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Towing Capacity (bravocharlie)*

A couple of reasons I'd guess. 
The Q7 is longer wheelbase, so structurally different than the Touareg. Second, different engines and drivetrain probably also play into it.


----------



## bravocharlie (Nov 14, 2003)

*Re: Q7 Towing Capacity ([email protected])*

Hmmm...
Its ironic that the VW and the Cayenne both have higher towing capacity and the vehicle with the mid price point has a lower towing capacity. Strange.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

*Re: Q7 Towing Capacity (bravocharlie)*

Not really.
Touareg and Cayenne share a wheelbase, and thus probably share more components and material limits than the Q7 does. They also share a drivetrain if I'm correct (4XMotion and differentials) but not engines. The Q7 will share engines with the Touareg (which'll go 3.6 and FSI after Q is on market), but the Q is still longer wheelbase and uses the Torsen awd system. These two factors probably play in the difference. Had VW done a long-wheelbase Touareg, I'd imagine it would probably have the same tow rating.


----------

